# Need a trolling motor



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I just blew out my motor, and can't fish my beloved pond (effectively) with out one. Anybody have one they are looking to get rid of?

Thanks,

cheech


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a couple of gas trolling motors on KSL.com for a good price.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> There are a couple of gas trolling motors on KSL.com for a good price.


Got er done. Improv hooked me up. Thanks bro. Now lets see some canadian truchas man!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is why fixed had kids, you don't need a motor when they are paddling. :lol:


----------

